# Side effect of new raw diet



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Ok - loving it. I mean I have to search for the poop there is so little and it blends in with the grass. But, I also notice that Lexi woke up this morning with that foamy empty stomach vomit. And it makes sense as they are supposed to digest the raw food faster, right? And I'm going to try to feed them right before late night sleep (10pm) with a late afternoon snack. Or do you think I should feed late afternoon and snack right before bed. Thoughts?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max only had that vomit thing on kibble, neither have had it with raw. My feeding routine with them is breakfast at 7 am. Chicken wing at noon. Tea at 5pm and a couple of crackerjack biscuits at bedtime. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Barney's is minced meat/tripe or whatever for breakfast at 8 am, meaty bones and other at 5 pm then snack just before bed (maybe a dried fishy bit or few bits of the barking heads puppy kibble I've still got left over before I switched to raw.


----------

